# Partage d'expérience...



## reivilom69 (Aug 5, 2010)

Bonjour à tous, il y a quelques semaines, je me suis finalement acheté ma première montre Suisse haut de gamme ( haut de gamme pour moi! ), une Tag Heuer aquaracer 500M Chrono neuve ( Watches For Men - Watches For Women | TAG HEUER ). Pour essayer de faire une histoire courte, le soir même de mon achat, je me rends compte que celle-ci semble perdre du temps. Je l'ajuste, la remonte et la dépose pour la nuit. Le lendemain matin, elle semble toujours accumuler du retard, croyant qu'elle s'ajusterai en la portant, je l'ai gardée à mon poignet toute la journée pour finalement me render compte que rien ne s'améliorait, elle perdait environ 30 minutes par 24 heures. Je pris donc la décision de l'apporter chez mon revendeur qui me conseilla de la faire vérifier par le Centre de service le plus proche, en Ontario ( J'habite Montréal ). Après quelques tests, ils m'informe que tout semble normal avec ma montre et qu'ils s'apprètent à me la retourner, je questionne leur protocol et décide de communiquer avec la maison mère en Suisse par l'entremise d'un lien trouvé dans la section TAG HEUER de ce forum. Dès le lendemain, un représentant de TAG communique avec moi pour avoir quelques details; date d'achat, modèle et numéro de série, et m'informe qu'un employé du centre local m'appellera dans les meilleurs délais, ce qui fut fait. Ils ont donc decide d'efectuer d'autes tests et ils ont semble-t-il observé le même problème que moi. Donc au final ils ont remplacé le mouvement par un tout neuf et ont également prolongé ma période de couverture de garantie d'une année supplémentaire! Comme quoi, il faut parfois insister un peu pour avoir du bon service!


----------



## Regulateur (Mar 20, 2009)

Dommage que ta première expérience d'achat d'une montre haut de gamme se soit déroulée ainsi. Je garde les doigts croisés car je n'ai eu qu'à retourner qu'une seule fois une montre neuve chez le détaillant. Il s'agissait d'une Poljot Albatros à mouvement chronographe 3133. Depuis son retour, il y a 4 ans, elle fonctionne à merveille. C'est ce que je te souhaite avec ta Tag. Laisse-nous savoir si le problème est résolu.


----------



## reivilom69 (Aug 5, 2010)

En fait, j'ai reçu ma montre mardi en fin d'après midi et elle fonctionne à merveille. Jusqu'à present elle semble gagner environ 10 seconds par 24 heures, et j'ai entendu dire qu'avec le temps, le gain devrait diminuer...


Regulateur said:


> Dommage que ta première expérience d'achat d'une montre haut de gamme se soit déroulée ainsi. Je garde les doigts croisés car je n'ai eu qu'à retourner qu'une seule fois une montre neuve chez le détaillant. Il s'agissait d'une Poljot Albatros à mouvement chronographe 3133. Depuis son retour, il y a 4 ans, elle fonctionne à merveille. C'est ce que je te souhaite avec ta Tag. Laisse-nous savoir si le problème est résolu.


----------



## Regulateur (Mar 20, 2009)

Excellent! Je suis heureux pour toi. As tu des photos?


----------



## reivilom69 (Aug 5, 2010)

Étonnament, je n'arrive pas à insérer une image à partir de mon ordinateur, je mets donc le lien vers la page de ma montre sur le site de Tag :Watches For Men - Watches For Women | TAG HEUER Bonne soirée!


Regulateur said:


> Excellent! Je suis heureux pour toi. As tu des photos?


----------



## Regulateur (Mar 20, 2009)

Superbe! Félicitations


----------



## reivilom69 (Aug 5, 2010)

Merci! un an d'économies et un rêve de longue date enfin realisé! ;-)


Regulateur said:


> Superbe! Félicitations


----------



## Carlos Danger (Sep 9, 2013)

Photos?


----------



## reivilom69 (Aug 5, 2010)

__
https://flic.kr/p/6
la voici!


----------



## Morethan1 (Jul 28, 2012)

très cool! J'aime


----------

